# Angeln am Stausee in Mantova



## stalker1990 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich will diesen Sommer nach Italien an den Stausee in Montova zum karpfenangeln fahren. Ich hab aber keine ahnung wo dort ein campingplaz ist und ob überhaupt ein campingplatz da ist! Es kann auch ein ferienhaus sein! ich würde mich über informationen freunen!#6#6


----------



## wallerangler (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Stausee in Mantova*

Hi ob es da einen Campingplatz gibt keine Ahnung . Die schonzeit von Karpfen ist dort vom 01.05-30.06 campen am Wasser ist verboten , auch bei einen Schirm kann es ärger geben kommt immer darauf an wie die Kontorlore unterwegs sind . an Futter , boilies , solltest du auch immer nur 2,5 kg pro Person , dieses auch getrennt wenn ihr zu 2 seid mitnehmen ans Wasser


----------



## turm13 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Stausee in Mantova*

servus,

wir fahren heuer in den osterferien auch. allerdings zum wallerfischen.
camps findest zu zuhauf über google, z.b. www.wallercamp.de


----------

